# So close!



## AirVenture (Jan 10, 2004)

This picture is an odd one.  When looking at it, it looks like a fake picture with actors standing in front of a green screen with the Washington monument added in latter.  Unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to compose the shot.  The people are blurry and the photo is a little crooked.  By the time I was ready for a second picture, they were gone.







-Brett


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 10, 2004)

looks like the guy in orange got in your photo again. Yeah it does have a 'fake' feel to it, interesting though!

do recall any of your settings?


----------



## Karalee (Mar 28, 2004)

if you tilt ya head to the side it looks a lot better


----------

